# Whats this plant I bought?



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

The one in the middle. I bought it from Aquaforest and the name was rotala something "red" Now it was red when I bought it but its growing green right now :-/. Also whats the name of the plant on the left?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The one in the middle is _Rotala rotundifolia_. It could be the 'colorata' variety that's a little faded out.

The plant on the left is a _Lindernia_. Maybe _L. parviflora_.


----------

